# fail 2nd icsi cycle



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi there haven't been around for a couple of days been feeling quite down 2nd icsi cycle has failed   has anyone got any good news about there icsi cycle?need a bit of reassurance that it is going to work at some point.

lots of love poopy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi there Poopy

Just wanted to welcome you to FF

and send you a great big hug...so sorry to hear your cycle didnt work for you this time

These are for you  

Love Charley xx


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hello Poopy,

so sorry it didnt work for you. I hope yo will be ok and be happy soon. I am currently on my second cycle and go in for egg collection on Monday at 9.45 so am nervous as only 1 of my egges fertilised last time (out of ten!). 

I can only imagine how you feel and send yo all my best wishes for it to work next time. Im not sure if |I will try again if this doesnt work as Ive been so ill and up and down.. Will keep in touch.

Love and best wishes

Lesley xxxx


----------



## ULTRA (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Poopy,

I just had my 1st ICSI fail, so I do know how you feel. It all depends on your personal circumstances, age, sperm quality, etc. Usually ICSI is recommended when the sperm quality is not too exiting as it puts the sperm into the egg. We had 3  majure follicels, 3 good eggs and all three fertilised, but only one embryo started dividing. I've searched the net and came accross a clinic in Chicago (can't remember full name but google will find it) who shows lovely photos of their embryos in every stage of the development. I found that very helpful in understanding the whole process of ICSI.

Take care & look afte yourself,

_ULTRA_


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello just a little help for you ladies - The site which Poppy mentioned is 

www.advancedfertility.com/icsi.htm 

Its very interesting & shows lots of behind the sceens pictures!! 

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Poopy,

I'm so so sorry to hear your news.  You and me are both in the same boat - my second ICSI failed in July.  We're starting drugs again next month and having our third attempt in January.  If I'm being honest, I just don't know how much more I can take.  We've already started to look into the possibility of adoption if our third attempt doesn't work.

I'm sure you'll agree It's just so stressful.  You'll be feeling really low right now, but it does get easier as time goes by.  Can't help feeling how unfair it is though - all we want is to have a baby - you'd think we were asking for the world.

Kittkikat
xx


----------

